# scrolling terminal window???



## bo0da (Jun 24, 2003)

i been intersted in unix for a while and have started playing with it.

im a designer and use macs for that and im real new to this

im using X11 Beta 3 - XFree86 4.2.1 and have had no real problems.  i got fink going and it all seems to work fine.

i got one gripe though.  i cant scroll up in the terminal window.

i did a netstat command to see what was running and it gave alot of text. more than the full screen  and i cant see the stuff it comes out with.

i looked in the customize option but didnt get any where.

i tried the faq link but it wasnt having it and i looked through the forum to find a similar post.

hope you can help.

bo0da


----------



## bo0da (Jun 24, 2003)

got it

fn shift pg up

lol


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 25, 2003)

You can use Apple's Terminal.app.  It's a little easier to scroll with. 

Located at /Applications/Utilities/Terminal


----------



## bo0da (Jun 25, 2003)

whats the difference then between terminal and x11? 

they seem well similar to me.

u know any good tutorials for complete beginners?

cheers.

bo0da


----------



## dgill (Jun 25, 2003)

X11 allows you to run many unix/linux based apps besides Terminal. Take a look at Darwinports http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/ or Fink http://fink.sourceforge.net/.


----------



## dgill (Jun 25, 2003)

You can add scrollbars to X11's xTerm. open Terminal, and from your home directory type: pico .Xdefaults

paste this text into pico:


## XTERM SETTINGS
## see /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/doc/html/xterm.1.html
## or man xterm
*XTerm*deleteIsDEL:              true
    xterm*saveLines:             10000
    xterm*scrollBar:             true
    xterm*rightScrollBar:        true
    xterm*jumpScroll:            true
    xterm*cursorColor:           white
    xterm*colorBD:               darkblue
    xterm*colorBDMode:           true
    xterm*highlightColor:        grey70
    xterm*activeIcon:            false
    xterm*awaitInput:            true 
    xterm*scrollTtyOutput:       false
    xterm*scrollKey:             true

    xterm*Background:            grey40
    xterm*Foreground:            white

## TERMINAL KEY SETTINGS
## Adjust to OSX Terminal.app behaviour
*VT100.translations: #override\
    <Key>Prior:                 scroll-back(1,pages) \n\
    <Key>Next:                  scroll-forw(1,pages)\n\
    Meta <Key> K:               send-signal(int) clear-saved-lines() \n\
    Meta <Key> P:               print() \n\
    Meta <Key> minus:           smaller-vt-font() \n\
    Meta <Key> KP_Subtract:     smaller-vt-font() \n\
    Meta <Key> plus:            larger-vt-font() \n\
    Meta <Key> KP_Add:          larger-vt-font() \n\
    Meta <Key> C:               select-cursor-start() \
                                select-cursor-end(PRIMARY, CUT_BUFFER0) \n\
    Meta <Key> V:               insert-selection(PRIMARY, CUT_BUFFER0) \n\
    Meta <Key> M:               iconify() \n\


## EXTRA SETTINGS FOR XAW SCROLLBAR
## see /usr/X11R6/include/X11/Xaw/Scrollbar.h
## for full reference of available recources
*Scrollbar.background:          gray50
*Scrollbar.foreground:          gray50
*Scrollbar.borderWidth:         0
*Scrollbar.shadowWidth:         0
*Scrollbar.thickness:           14
*Scrollbar.minimumThumb:        20
*Scrollbar.backgroundPixmap: gradient:horizontal?dimension=14&start=gray80&end=white
*Scrollbar.borderPixmap: gradient:horizontal?dimension=14&start=white&end=grey80

*Scrollbar.translations: #override\
     <Btn2Down>:   StartScroll(Forward) \n\
     <Btn1Down>:   StartScroll(Continuous) MoveThumb() NotifyThumb() \n\
     <Btn3Down>:   StartScroll(Backward) \n\
     <Btn1Motion>: MoveThumb() NotifyThumb() \n\
     <BtnUp>:      NotifyScroll(Proportional) EndScroll() 


Then type Ctrl-X, then Y, and press return.
Now open X11, and you'll have a customized xTerm session.

(Not sure where I got this from, but thanks to the author!)


----------



## bo0da (Jun 26, 2003)

that looks interesting.   the cut and paste aint working so ill have to type it out later on.  cheers for all the help.

this is one of the best forums ive seen and the responces are great.

thanks again 

bo0da

i also found a good use for x11, or the terminal.  i downloaded files from i.e and the browser crashed.  i started again and got the files, but the ones it was getting when it crashed could not be trashed cos it said it was in use. even after a restart.
i fired up x11 and used the rm command and they vanished.

anyone know any decent alternatives to ie for macs?  safari sounds interesting but the apple site says u need jaguar.

mind you they said u need jag for x11 to run and 256 ram, but its running fine on my x 10.2.6 128 ram 800mhz g3 ibook.

im confused.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 26, 2003)

10.2.anything _is_ Jaguar.  So Safari will work for you.


----------



## dgill (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmm, copying the script from my message above and pasting it into Apple's Terminal running pico works for me. Don't use xTerm in X11, use Terminal, it should work.

Anyhow, welcome to OS X Jaguar!!


----------



## bo0da (Jun 27, 2003)

glad i didnt spend days downloading it or money ordering it then! i never knew that.

so i can play about with that kalidascope thing then? nice ill try it.

i thought the blue x went all funky when you have jag.

cheers guys.  im going to ditch the last remaining bit of micr$oft on my system.
but it will have to remain for all those poor people i design for.

i learn new things everyday.  i think im going to be a regualar in these here parts.

bo0da...

www.fuckmicrosoft.com


----------

